
Building an Anti-Social Network - stokesyio
https://tinyprojects.dev/projects/snormal
======
t0mmyb0y
Unfortunately (maybe), you will learn that users will use your platform
however they want to use it, and will demand you reverse basic ideas if it
starts to grow.

~~~
stokesyio
Yes. It will certainly be interesting to see if users stick to the intended
purpose of the social network.

